# And another one joins the fray...



## Styrus (Nov 27, 2005)

Hey everyone...

My name is stephen garton, and I've been composing music for about 3 years now, but only after recently getting heavily into orchestral music, and scoring 2 scenes in a short film did I start to think seriously about taking it past being a hobby.

Anyway, this looks like an awesome place to learn and grow in composing, with a wealth of great knowledge for consumption. 
Yup, here to stay


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 27, 2005)

Folmann said:


> Welcome - may your future take the turn you desire.



Heh - it already had - he's with VI now!  Welcome to our humble abode and enjoy the forum.


----------



## Niah (Nov 27, 2005)

Welcome !


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Dec 4, 2005)

Ey mate,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------

